# Opinions on Decut/X Spot barebow riser



## Dad (Apr 11, 2004)

The Gillo G2 is a forged riser also and 269.00. I shoot the SF forged Plus its a great riser. One of the members of the club I belong to has the Gillo G2 and loves it. I shot the riser also its a great riser. The G1 Gillo is machined from alum. stock T6061 which will be a more stiff which is an advantage. The key will be the grip and proper arrow selection. Any of the above would be great for you. If you can abide you time one will come up used. The other riser you mention I have not see one and have no experience with the one you mention. I would check with Lancaster Archery web sight and read the reviews.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Not for used Spig/G1 or new G2 money.


----------



## UPNORTHMN (Jul 19, 2013)

Well those are the answers I was looking for, there is hardly a review on the web about these which kinda led me to think I should just hold out for a used riser. I am currently shooting a pse x appeal riser with long kaya K Storm limbs and the bow feels real nice with a 12" stab w/5 ounces on the end, I also added a 12 ounce weight to the hole just above the bottom limb and it seems to shoot real nice. Nobody else in our club shoots barebow so I have never seen or shot anything besides what I buy so I don't know what would feel good to me till I own it! Plus I live in the middle of nowhere about 5 hours away from a shop that would maybe have a riser or two! I am wanting to have a riser for the traditional class that could shoot nice without a stab, although the x appeal don't actually feel bad with just a 12 ounce weight in the stab hole but it still wants to tip back. I will post a "want to buy" ad in the classifieds and see what comes up and forget about the decut/x spot riser, plus I would probably have to give it away if I didn't like it being there is no real good reviews out there! Thanks for the replys.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

I wrote a review on Facebook a while ago and I can post it here too. I have one of those risers. For the prize (around 230 Euro around here) I would say it is a great barebow riser. Ofcourse you can always compare to used top end gear, but then you would never buy anything new. It is always possible to get top end performance for way less money that what you have to pay for new gear if you wait for a used market bargain. To my knowledge it is the only barebow specific riser in it´s price range. It is based on the Decut Basha Pro, but with a totally redesigned lower part. The build quality and finish is generally very good but there are some minor, but mostly fixable flaws.

The bolt-on-bolt limb bolts are made with a very coarse threads and the fitting between the bolt and the riser is loose so on low pound settings some noise occurs from a slight movement, even if the locking bolts are tightened. If you wind the bolts down to medium to upper settings, there is no problem. And you can easily quiet the bow down some by adding teflon tape to the bolt. The side adjustment is very good even if the threads are coarse there too, making small adjustments hard. But it works good and big nice bolts are used. 

On my riser, the grip was a bit loose and the holes where slightly off compared to the holes in the riser. I added some tape under the plastic grip and had to grind one of the holes up a bit. No big deal, but annoying especially since the loose grip generated noise. 

The weight system is both slick and works very well. The weights end up more or less integrated into the riser, giving a good looking kit. I thought I would have problems with the tightening of the weights, but since Decut smartly included "hex holes" at the back of the weights, it´s easy to tighten the threads without having to grab the weight itself (which would have been extremely hard regarding the internal placement). 

If you compare it to top of the line barebow risers, you can feel a performance difference however. Most noticeable is the flex pattern that is a bit strange. The riser is very stiff at the bottom because of the added material there. Then it is thin in the sight window and around the grip, making it flex mainly in the upper part. That creates some wobble if used with poundages over 35 pounds and over 40 pounds it is very noticable. Still tolerable, but I would not choose this riser if I shot over 40 pounds and had the money to go up to something like a Gillo, Spiga or CD WF. I must add however that the flex pattern of the Rhino makes it behave the opposite to most other risers when I crawl down the string. Most risers shoot their best at the highest crawl, closest to the nock. The Rhino instead feels best when I crawl down to short distance positions, which i find odd but interesting. Apart from the slight flex imbalance, the feel in the shot is like most other mid range CNC machined risers. Not particulary damp or lively, just in the middle of the pack. 

Overall the Rhino should not be considered top of the line, but it´s not that far off and most of all it´s very, very good for the price. It needs some minor modifications to get really quiet, but no big things. At the moment the riser can be found for just about 200 pounds, which is almost rediculous for riser of this level. And you get a riser that really feel like a true barebow riser. Just don´t expect it to fully match the best.


----------



## UPNORTHMN (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you for the thorough review Martin! I am still researching all the options and realize that it is all subjective to the user at the end of the day. At my level of shooting (pretty green) there wont be much difference between this riser and a spig club/bb that I would notice I think. Down the road maybe and at that point maybe I still prefer one over the other for reasons you described. I have come to the conclusion I just need to buy something to try it and if it don't work out put it in the classifieds and try again! I might get a little more beat up on the Decut but at a starting price of $300 it would still be comparable to the $100+ you lose buying the nicer stuff! Decisions decisions.....


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Don't discount that X-appeal, those are an excellent riser that have shot great scores BB. Don't be afraid to put more weight on it since they aren't too heavy, 20oz on the main bushing wouldn't be out of line.


----------



## UPNORTHMN (Jul 19, 2013)

Grantmac, my other concern is just that- I may be banging my head against the wall for not being content with the X appeal! I bought it from a respected member on here who has basically owned every possible barebow riser ever made and has narrowed it down to a few X appeals and one other riser I cant remember off hand. My deal is that I have never even seen anything but what I own which is the X appeal and a Hoyt Tiburon plus some wood bows and my buddy's hoyt buffalo. Anyone in my neck of the woods that actually shoots a recurve generally has a hunting type bow. I know going down this road will have me buying, selling and shipping lots of stuff to possibly end up right where I started, but there is always the what if's. I messaged arrowchucker on here about the MN rules a week ago trying to find out what class I am in and it is complicated here, some shoots are nfaa and others wa, some a mix of both! That is why I was thinking a heavy riser would be nice if I wanted to try and fit through the 4.5" hole someday. I am planning to keep the X Appeal either way because something finally clicked in my brain and I would have shot a high 250's on a 300 round the other night had I been scoring. I know that's not a 280+ but I was really happy with it, now if I had a different riser.....


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

I doubt you could buy anything better for your budget.

Personally i think risers aimed at barebow are over rated, there are several archers doing very nicely with regular recurve risers.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I bet you could get 40oz on that riser if you wanted. Just takes some creativity.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I love my Gillo G2 riser! I use to shoot a Spigarelli 2001 VBS a number of years ago, and my Sky Conquest. My G2 and Conquest are pretty neck and neck, with the slight lead going to the G2.


----------



## barebowjay (Jan 10, 2018)

I just got into shooting barebow and i have been lurking on the forum for a while now. I was looking at this riser and appreciate the input here. Looks like the G2 will be the better option for me.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

barebowjay said:


> Looks like the G2 will be the better option for me.


I just got a G2 myself. I don't use mine for barebow, but many people do and I like having the options available if I ever choose to do barebow. That, plus the extensive experience Vittorio has in designing risers made it a no-brainer to me. 

-Kent W.


----------

